# "Gems" Collection



## Truff135 (Dec 24, 2007)

I would like to start a thread that is open to anyone that wishes to participate in.  I often see first-time tarantula buyers (or just curious collectors) in the epic search for a "biggest and brightest" tarantula.  What I would like to do is start a thread of these species.  If any of you have one or more tarantula(s) that you feel are really the "gems" of your collection and would like to show off, this can be the thread to do it!  I imagine that some of you will have more than others and that's fine.  But I prefer to keep this to the "best of the best" rather than every single specimen you own.  Hopefully this will help people looking for these kinds of beauties find what they're looking for a little easier.  Participation is optional but greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Truff135 (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh goodness you all, doesn't anyone have tarantulas they think are exceptionally pretty?  I finally got around to downloading mine, so I'll start!  
This is my female cyclosternum fasciatum, I was stunned when she molted solid black and with such a bright orange carapace:







I'd like to see at least _one_ other person post a picture!  Please...!


----------



## crazy4tat2s (Dec 24, 2007)

Heres mine


----------



## SuperRad (Dec 24, 2007)

That is AWESOME Crazy! What kind of T is that?


----------



## Frédérick (Dec 24, 2007)

Pterinochilus murinus, or commonly called OBT (Osumbara Baboon Tarantula)


----------



## syndicate (Dec 24, 2007)

Frédérick said:


> Pterinochilus murinus, or commonly called OBT (Osumbara Baboon Tarantula)


obt is actually refering to "oarnge bitey thing" lol
 this color form tho is the Usambara mountain variant


----------



## Frédérick (Dec 24, 2007)

What are the variants of P. murinus?

True, those are really orange bitting things haha, just blow on it and they're on a threat display for 3 hrs! damn...


----------



## syndicate (Dec 24, 2007)

there are 4 dif variants of p.murinas.u have the tcf,umv,rcf and dcf.
the dark ones are amazing.would love to find one some day


----------



## mandarb (Dec 24, 2007)

Well heres my GBB. Never had good luck raising them before, so I bought this18 month old female to skip the sling stage!


----------



## †-MarK-† (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## Truff135 (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow, is that an a.genic, it's awesome!!!  :clap:


----------



## Lucara (Dec 25, 2007)

My 5" G. pulchra female Erabella is by far my prized possession.


----------



## †-MarK-† (Dec 25, 2007)

Truff135 said:


> Wow, is that an a.genic, it's awesome!!!  :clap:


thanks  yep it's A.geniculata.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Dec 25, 2007)

My P. irminia is mine.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 25, 2007)

> Noexcuse4you;1053310]My P. irminia is mine.


Oh now that is a pretty girl!


----------



## Truff135 (Dec 25, 2007)

These are all great, keep em coming!!!  Talkenlate, I *know* you've got a pokie or two...   
Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Dec 25, 2007)

*Rare "gem"*

Sub-adult female Acanthoscurria antillensis...


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 25, 2007)

Truff135 said:


> These are all great, keep em coming!!!  Talkenlate, I *know* you've got a pokie or two...
> Thanks everyone!!!


Maybe one.   I really like this girl.


----------



## Nich (Dec 25, 2007)

*My boehmei*


----------



## ChrisNCT (Dec 25, 2007)

Here's  mine:


----------



## TTstinger (Dec 25, 2007)

my gem will always be G. rosea's here is my favourite girl.


----------



## syndicate (Dec 25, 2007)

i wouldnt trade these spiders for anything.definetly my gems and one of my favorite species


----------



## Taki F&T (Dec 28, 2007)

Phew, decisions, decisions......



























better stop now


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 28, 2007)

This is one of my favourite spiders, my sub adult male _G. pulchra_. His name is Loki and I've had him since he was a wee little thing. Of course he is still a wee little thing, and he hasn't moulted in almost two years. Anyhoo, I haven't posted this pic here before so I thought I would.


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 28, 2007)

Taki, those are great photos!


----------



## Apophis (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's a few of my fav's


----------



## Truff135 (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow, Taki...is that a m.balfouri???  It's gorgeous!!!
And Apophis, your x.immanis is stunning as well.
Ohhh...so many beautiful T's...so little money to buy them with.


----------



## Taki F&T (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks guys. It is a M balfouri, still very little, but getting more stunning by the moult  . Hey Apophis, long time no hear....


----------



## Apophis (Dec 29, 2007)

Long time indeed Taki!
How's life?
I see your pictures still rule! :worship:


----------



## Taki F&T (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks bud. But like I said in your thread, your pics are technically perfect now! Life is good, albeit a bit hectic


----------



## Moltar (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow Noexcuses,that is a *fantastic* shot of your P irminia. It shows off those nike swooshes really well.


----------

